# Forum More Stuff Debate & Technical Discussion  A carbon tax poll

## The Administration Team

*This Poll requires a YES or NO answer.*
It does not require an opinion or a graph or anything bloody else *In fact if you do anything except vote - Watson will come and stay at your place for a month*
(he wears a beard, and not much else - drinks - smokes - is probably incontinent - yells at the TV - showered twice so far this year)  *It is Anonymous*  *You vote once only*  *and 
The question is*  *ARE YOU IN FAVOUR OF A CARBON TAX?*

----------


## watson

:Bump:

----------


## Moondog55

Liar, I know Watson showers once a month I saw it in a thread somewhere, it's a slander on his good name Shame admin Shame

----------


## Rod Dyson

> *This Poll requires a YES or NO answer.* 
> It does not require an opinion or a graph or anything bloody else *In fact if you do anything except vote - Watson will come and stay at your place for a month*
> (he wears a beard, and not much else - drinks - smokes - is probably incontinent - yells at the TV - showered twice so far this year)  *It is Anonymous*  *You vote once only*  *and*  *The question is*  *ARE YOU IN FAVOUR OF A CARBON TAX?*

  Great idea be interesting to see the results.

----------


## Rod Dyson

> Great idea be interesting to see the results.

  Well this is about what the polls are saying so far.

----------


## watson

:Bump: ......last cupla days for this one.

----------


## watson

The poll is now closed.................thank you to all who voted

----------

